# Porrigity kicked my A$$$$!!



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

A few days ago, I asked if anyone had some Fumadores to sell. Scott sent me a pm telling me to watch my mailbox. In anticipation of the Fumadores, I was pretty excited, but nothing I could have imagined would have helped prepare me for what I saw when I opened the box. DAMN, what an A$$$ whoopin I took!! I was hoping for 2-3 Fumadores and instead got nailed with a friggin thermonuclear bomb!

Thanks a load, brother!! These have easily been the high-point of my entire day. They're friggin' awesome :dribble:

Joey


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow that is a sweet hit! Way to go Scott.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

joey is a most deserving botl.

very nice hit!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW great hit


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy s**t, he really did kick your a$$!! Love Illusione cigars! Not had the cg4 yet.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, very very nice!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great hit


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

WOW!!! Either you made him mad or done him well...nice job! GREAT smokes!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding Hit There!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Scotts the man


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Very well done Scott


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice @$$ kickin' right there!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow that was one sweet pick up!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW! Did he ever kick it!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice. you wanted some $2 sticks and got much more than you planned for... awesome!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Great hit to a much deserving BOTL!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

very nice hit there man, enjoy those !! The CG:4 may be my all time favorite smoke rite now ! LUCKY!!! hahah very rad


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

JB, looks like you got it handed to you bro! Damn! One helluva strike there Poriggity - class hit! 

CD


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

That's a very nice gathering.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice bomb. Great cigars - I think you will like the Fumadores. The illusiones are great cigars also.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

smackdown


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice smokes there, nice smack down!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice hit. Those Illusione's look good and tasty. Enjoy.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

wow you did get your a$$ kicked, nice hit pro


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

great hit!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Great power packed hit! Enjoy!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

WTG Scott!! Love those Illusiones!!


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats Scott for ya...


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

For some reason I completely missed this  Glad everything go there brotha... Enjoy them 
Scott


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice hit.


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice job. A hit like that will leave ya standing for a week.


----------

